# So got our van back with a nice new engine in her...



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

Van came back 2 weeks ago to the day yesterday with a nice new engine. Including 1 new injector and advised that it will be needing another injector for number 4 as it wasn't giving a good reading but they had seen worse and it should be fine. This is after the old engine with only 35000ish miles decided to snap its timing chain while starting it up. 

The new one purred like a kitten and pulled like a train. But as i told the garage, it wont cruise at 50mph as it coughs and judders, but they said that it would be the number 4 injector that they advised me about. Seemed like a reasonable reason as it felt like it was a fuel issue, and that they will put a new one in when it comes in for it's service. I also explained that i have had to put approx. 2.5 litres of oil in her and top up the water.

Anyway we booked it in for it's service for this coming Thursday as it will of done just over 500 miles by then. 
BUT Monday morning we were wilding near Harrogate, woke up in the morning started the van to warm a little before we drive off and KAPUT!!!! Engine cut out after a minute of running and wont start again...

So Back onto the recovery and back onto the truck! Got back to the garage a few hours later to find that there is no fuel pressure. So we are now hoping that the pump hasn't quit and it's just a connection that's come loose. Which ever it is we hope it's a warranty job and not going to cost us more money as the pots run dry now!

Not what you want after just shedding out nearly £3500 for new engine fitting..

So i am wondering what your thoughts are.

1 Can a snapped chain damage injectors??
2 Can it damage a fuel pump on a Transit 2.4 tdci??

My thoughts are no on both but I'm not a mechanic...

I will say thank you to anyone that replies now as I'm in and out so wont get chance to reply to all. So thanks in advance..

Carl.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 13, 2018)

I am with you on no on both counts,especially as your old engine was running properly until the chain snapped,and only low mileage.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 13, 2018)

,a broken  chain  what a disaster . hope it all ends we'll.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2018)

Dought any damage to injectors unless a valve head broke of in the cylinder,nor should the pump give trouble,however teething problems do happen after a refit and some adjustments and tightining up may be required.
Id say the fitted a replacement lump with its own pump injectors rather than swap over bits from your eng.
If this was a used unit they fitted then its well over priced,engine from scrap/damaged doner should be around £500 to £1500 depending on age,anouther £1000 to fit would be about right for a garage to do.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 13, 2018)

*Just hope*

It all gets sorted PROPERLY and without undue cost


----------



## wildebus (Mar 13, 2018)

really bad luck to have a engine need replacing after 3,500 Miles  (not 35,000 Miles? even then still really bad luck) and to have a new one give problems so soon - icing on the cake 

Fingers crossed for you it is something really simple and silly and won't cost to fix!


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Dought any damage to injectors unless a valve head broke of in the cylinder,nor should the pump give trouble,however teething problems do happen after a refit and some adjustments and tightining up may be required.
> Id say the fitted a replacement lump with its own pump injectors rather than swap over bits from your eng.
> If this was a used unit they fitted then its well over priced,engine from scrap/damaged doner should be around £500 to £1500 depending on age,anouther £1000 to fit would be about right for a garage to do.



It was a Recon engine. Not a used out of a scrap van. So it came as a block and all my own parts went back onto it..


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Not really sure what age van it is but I wouldn't be spending that kind of money on anything over 5 or 6 years old , I think I would have prayed for an accidental fire :scared::scared:



LOL Yeah they don't nick them when you could do with it gone.. But still, it's valued at around £26k so got to repair the damn thing or it aint worth half that..


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

wildebus said:


> really bad luck to have a engine need replacing after 3,500 Miles  (not 35,000 Miles? even then still really bad luck) and to have a new one give problems so soon - icing on the cake
> 
> Fingers crossed for you it is something really simple and silly and won't cost to fix!


Sorry, i meant to put another 0 there. 35000 not 3500 but even that's no mileage..


----------



## caledonia (Mar 13, 2018)

No the timing chain issue would not damage injectors or pump. The first thing I would do when problems are sorted out would sell the Ford and get another van. If they are not being stolen they are blowing up.


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

caledonia said:


> No the timing chain issue would not damage injectors or pump. The first thing I would do when problems are sorted out would sell the Ford and get another van. If they are not being stolen they are blowing up.



That's sort of the lines we are thinking...


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 13, 2018)

Standard practice should have been to replace all injectors and water pump.

£3500?? Bargain.

Mine was more like £6000 after garage extraction and fitting was added to the full exchange engine cost, including injectors and turbo. Got a 1 year guarantee as well, which I used.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 13, 2018)

Will depend on what you agreed with the garage, unless you paid for a turnkey engine I would think the agreement is swap everything from your old lump. Garage cant be held responsible if anything they take off isn't fit for purpose unless it was agreed they cover parts. Timing belt chain snapping depends on engine, some fail safe and valves pop shut so no damage to anything but as you needed a recon engine I suspect your engine doesn't.

Injectors can be cleaned/reconditioned and you can get reworked items for most engines so see how much it costs to do. Fuel pump sounds like bad luck though so but 35,000 is nothing on an engine so would have thought it should be good, is it definitely gone?

I would be concerned about having to put that much oil and water in it after a major rebuild, I would have expected it to be good to run for a long while, (why 500 miles service, thats harking back to black and white days?).

End of the day you just need to negotiate as good a deal as you can for the inconvenience, they shouldn't have let it out until it was fit for use and properly inspected.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 13, 2018)

That last post reminded me of the key word to check for ... "interference"


https://www.yourmechanic.com/question/the-cam-chain-snapped-is-the-engine-on-a-2011-ford-transit-2-4l-a-non-interference-engine-by-thomas-b
_Q: The cam chain snapped. Is the engine on a 2011 Ford Transit 2.4L a non-interference engine?
asked by Thomas B on October 18, 2016

Hi I have a 2011 ford transit 2.4 tdci and cam chain has snapped are these engines a non interference engine or will the valves be dead_

Hello. My research indicates that the ford 2.4 TDCI engine is indeed an interference type engine. If your timing chain has snapped, then it may be possible that the pistons and valves made contact and possibly became bent or damaged. A disassembly of the engine would be required in order to be sure. If you need help with getting this checked, a qualified professional from YourMechanic can come out to your location to inspect the car and advise you on the best actions to take.

don't know it this info helps at all?


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 13, 2018)

It had to be really, if it fails safe all you need to do is fit a new belt/chain and job done. I had timing belt snap on a car I had but luckily it was fail safe so no bother.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Will depend on what you agreed with the garage, unless you paid for a turnkey engine I would think the agreement is swap everything from your old lump. Garage cant be held responsible if anything they take off isn't fit for purpose unless it was agreed they cover parts. Timing belt chain snapping depends on engine, some fail safe and valves pop shut so no damage to anything but as you needed a recon engine I suspect your engine doesn't.
> 
> Valves dont pop shut when a belt breaks,they stay in whaterver pos there in when or shortly afer the snap,some pistons have a valve clearance others do not and smack the valves which are open at the toe of the cam shaft.
> Hence you will also here folk say its got a safe head which some motors have with valves which dont open past the head to piston clearance.
> Other engines just bend all that are open,these are knowen as zero clearance engines,which reley on the piston moving away from the valve as it opens on either induction or ex stroke.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I also explained that i have had to put approx. 2.5 litres of oil in her and top up the water.



How long had the engine been sat before you checked the oil and added 2.5ltr? Was it on perfectly level ground?


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Will depend on what you agreed with the garage, unless you paid for a turnkey engine I would think the agreement is swap everything from your old lump. Garage cant be held responsible if anything they take off isn't fit for purpose unless it was agreed they cover parts. Timing belt chain snapping depends on engine, some fail safe and valves pop shut so no damage to anything but as you needed a recon engine I suspect your engine doesn't.
> 
> Injectors can be cleaned/reconditioned and you can get reworked items for most engines so see how much it costs to do. Fuel pump sounds like bad luck though so but 35,000 is nothing on an engine so would have thought it should be good, is it definitely gone?
> 
> ...



The engine came as a block from VEGE UK then attach my parts back onto it.. 500 miles because I and the garage are old school if you get my meaning. Update on the pump. They told me today that it is spinning as should but just not putting pressure up. Apparently there is a pressure sensor/switch thing inside the pump which is replaceable so they are going to see if that's the problem. Failing that it looks like it's just bad luck on our part and they'll stick a new pump in it. At least it hasn't broken up costing new fuel lines etc...


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> How long had the engine been sat before you checked the oil and added 2.5ltr? Was it on perfectly level ground?



Checked it a few days after collecting it. Yes on our level drive and it was just under max re checked about 350 miles later in the same place and it was very low, hence 2.5ltr needed. That is under warranty tho so not to worried but it is inconvenient have it in and out the garage.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 13, 2018)

Is this an engine with a cam chain and not a cam belt? If so they are normally good for 100k unless there are known faults on the engine like Vauxhall had with the 2.0/2.2 (can't remember which it was) car engines a few years back. Point being have you approached Ford if its a chain and seen if you can get some or all the costs?


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

*Update*

Update on the pump. 
They told me today that it is spinning as should but just not putting pressure up. Apparently there is a pressure sensor/switch thing inside the pump which is replaceable so they are going to see if that's the problem. Failing that it looks like it's just bad luck on our part and they'll stick a new pump in it. At least it hasn't broken up costing new fuel lines etc...

I have come to the thoughts that the original engine from FORD must of been a Friday afternoon build and even the robots doing it wanted to go to the pub!!!!! 

Should have it back in a couple of days...


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Update on the pump.
> They told me today that it is spinning as should but just not putting pressure up. Apparently there is a pressure sensor/switch thing inside the pump which is replaceable so they are going to see if that's the problem. Failing that it looks like it's just bad luck on our part and they'll stick a new pump in it. At least it hasn't broken up costing new fuel lines etc...
> 
> I have come to the thoughts that the original engine from FORD must of been a Friday afternoon build and even the robots doing it wanted to go to the pub!!!!!
> ...



Working most of my life with engines i always stay clear of ford,and i have seen new tranies blow up within weeks out the showroom,the older units after the york were the best ie banana engine.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 13, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Checked it a few days after collecting it. Yes on our level drive and it was just under max re checked about 350 miles later in the same place and it was very low, hence 2.5ltr needed. That is under warranty tho so not to worried but it is inconvenient have it in and out the garage.



OK after the 350miles, how long had it been sat before you checked the level?


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Is this an engine with a cam chain and not a cam belt? If so they are normally good for 100k unless there are known faults on the engine like Vauxhall had with the 2.0/2.2 (can't remember which it was) car engines a few years back. Point being have you approached Ford if its a chain and seen if you can get some or all the costs?



It's a chain. Ford said they don't guarantee any parts over 3 years regardless of miles. Our van is on a 55 plate


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Working most of my life with engines i always stay clear of ford,and i have seen new tranies blow up within weeks out the showroom,the older units after the york were the best ie banana engine.



Banana engine was bullet proof.. I wont touch ford next time. In two minds to keep this one really, but after spending all this on it and it has a 12 month warranty on the lump, should i risk buying someone else's problems after sorting my own..


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 13, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> OK after the 350miles, how long had it been sat before you checked the level?



All night


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 13, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> All night



Well, that's about the right time to read it - so either someone fcuked up fitting it, or there is something proper wrong with the engine from the start.

I have my suspicion that re-conditioned usually equates to jet washed!


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 13, 2018)

I used Vege as well.
Fully remanufactured means everything new bar the block.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 13, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Working most of my life with engines i always stay clear of ford,and i have seen new tranies blow up within weeks out the showroom,the older units after the york were the best ie banana engine.



With the best will in the world... 
I've known Jag engines turd themselves after trying for a restart seconds after failing to start first time. 
I've known vauxhaul engines self district at low, mileage 

I've known Crafter engines suck themselves dry of oil through the turbo 

There WILL  always be Friday night engines 

There will always be engines that are flawed by design 

There will always be engines that, self destruct after years of P/O neglect. 

Transits are IMHO no worse/better than many others


----------



## Wully (Mar 13, 2018)

I’ve ran transits for nearly thirty years all shapes and sizes maybe had 30 and never had a serious problem or an engine fail secret I think is new filters and oil every 10000 mile done by myself I’ve had one a 350 tipper with the 140 engine 10 years  120000 and it’s never been in a Ford garage from new think the 125 engine from the year of you’re van had a lot of problems from cold start it sounded like a bag of nails Ford never got the pump timing right and the engine sounded like it had a slight nock for the first ten fifteen minutes but the low mileage of you’re van and somthing as serious as this I’ve seen once on a friends van cause was giving it too much welly right after cold start. Hope you get it sorted just think you’ve been unlucky if transits were that bad then why do the outsell every other van 3 to1 for the last  30 year I love the fiat ducato that my motorhome is based on but I would never buy a ducato for work just don’t think there tough enough


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 14, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> With the best will in the world...
> I've known Jag engines turd themselves after trying for a restart seconds after failing to start first time.
> I've known vauxhaul engines self district at low, mileage
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is BUY A HORSE AND GYPSY CARAVAN... lol....


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 14, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> I’ve ran transits for nearly thirty years all shapes and sizes maybe had 30 and never had a serious problem or an engine fail secret I think is new filters and oil every 10000 mile done by myself I’ve had one a 350 tipper with the 140 engine 10 years  120000 and it’s never been in a Ford garage from new think the 125 engine from the year of you’re van had a lot of problems from cold start it sounded like a bag of nails Ford never got the pump timing right and the engine sounded like it had a slight nock for the first ten fifteen minutes but the low mileage of you’re van and somthing as serious as this I’ve seen once on a friends van cause was giving it too much welly right after cold start. Hope you get it sorted just think you’ve been unlucky if transits were that bad then why do the outsell every other van 3 to1 for the last  30 year I love the fiat ducato that my motorhome is based on but I would never buy a ducato for work just don’t think there tough enough



Ours is a 140 never thrashed it but that's not to say that the previous keepers didn't, they might of abused it from day one. So when it died when the chain snapped my thoughts were stick a recon in from VEGE which should be as good as a new engine, treat it well and we'll know it from the start. Although i was hoping for it to run for more than 2 weeks..

The engine isn't at fault here just the fuelling. So if we put a new pump on, then surely it should see us for years to come.. 
This is our only motor at the moment which is a pain in the rear, typically it's all going wrong as the Mrs is just starting back at work after the big C and we are using it to live in all week while she's at work instead of travelling. So the van does even less mileage now. Before while she was In recovery from chemo etc we were all over the place in it... 10k miles in the first year.

So i think after sorting this i will keep it as all the work will of been done and we should be able to have years of trouble free motorhoming But i do have that trust issue with it, which i am sure will fade over time of use.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 14, 2018)

Hope the pump sorts your issues and it’s back running soon.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 14, 2018)

I think a lot of people grow up favouring one make over another, I know I always preferred Vauxhall to Ford but I have had Fords and they were mainly very good as well. Good job we all like different things or it would be a bit boring 

Its catch 22 now with the mh, like you say once you have sorted it you should really get the benefit from it. You will have to se how you feel and you have 12 months to either get confident in it again or swap it before warranty runs out.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 14, 2018)

I lost faith too. But after 18 months of good running with the new engine faith is restored.
**** happens.


----------



## Wully (Mar 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear that you depend on the van so much and the health issues to worry about aswell having these problems fixed it should run for years keep it till the doors fall off. I once had a Mercedes car bought it second hand looked great not very high mileage and within the first year spent about 8k on repairs so decided it was a lemon and sold it after about 8 years I seen the car in a local car park got chatting to the new owner and he said it was the best car he ever had said he never spent a penny on repairs in 8 year. Wonder why? it’s just Sod’s law


----------



## eddyt (Mar 14, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Sorry to hear that you depend on the van so much and the health issues to worry about aswell having these problems fixed it should run for years keep it till the doors fall off. I once had a Mercedes car bought it second hand looked great not very high mileage and within the first year spent about 8k on repairs so decided it was a lemon and sold it after about 8 years I seen the car in a local car park got chatting to the new owner and he said it was the best car he ever had said he never spent a penny on repairs in 8 year. Wonder why? it’s just Sod’s law



hi
  ive had two merc cars as taxis over the years. they had so many problems i
  was at the parts counter at the dealers so mutch i was on first name terms
  with the staff. that was also getting parts at other motor factors as well.


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 14, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Sorry to hear that you depend on the van so much and the health issues to worry about aswell having these problems fixed it should run for years keep it till the doors fall off. I once had a Mercedes car bought it second hand looked great not very high mileage and within the first year spent about 8k on repairs so decided it was a lemon and sold it after about 8 years I seen the car in a local car park got chatting to the new owner and he said it was the best car he ever had said he never spent a penny on repairs in 8 year. Wonder why? it’s just Sod’s law



That's our luck too...


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 14, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> I lost faith too. But after 18 months of good running with the new engine faith is restored.
> **** happens.



I'm sure our faith will be restored...


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 14, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Ours is a 140 never thrashed it but that's not to say that the previous keepers didn't, they might of abused it from day one. So when it died when the chain snapped my thoughts were stick a recon in from VEGE which should be as good as a new engine, treat it well and we'll know it from the start. Although i was hoping for it to run for more than 2 weeks..
> 
> The engine isn't at fault here just the fuelling. So if we put a new pump on, then surely it should see us for years to come..
> This is our only motor at the moment which is a pain in the rear, typically it's all going wrong as the Mrs is just starting back at work after the big C and we are using it to live in all week while she's at work instead of travelling. So the van does even less mileage now. Before while she was In recovery from chemo etc we were all over the place in it... 10k miles in the first year.
> ...



Short jurneys and long layups along with the carfull never over 45mph brigade will kill engines,there ment to work and a good fast push cleans the oil and also stops bore glass,dont pussy foot a engine,do service it and change oil often esp if left standing or short jurneys.


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 14, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Short jurneys and long layups along with the carfull never over 45mph brigade will kill engines,there ment to work and a good fast push cleans the oil and also stops bore glass,dont pussy foot a engine,do service it and change oil often esp if left standing or short jurneys.



Agree with you there. With the van i never really give it a lot of foot. I do sit at 70 on motorways but that's not stressing the motor at all and occasionally i will boot it to clean it out if you know what i mean. but since i don't really drive it hard i have found that i am having hastle. When i had motors when i was younger i used to thrash them all over and never had a bit of trouble with them. But on saying that, you used to repair them with a hammer and spanners in those days, not plug them into a computer to see whats wrong, also you used to actually repair them not just replace parts unless there was no choice.. It seems to be the other way round now.

You don't go into many garages nowadays and see an engine stripped down on the bench. you just see motors with empty engine bays waiting for the new lumps to go in.. Even down to a seized calliper, "oh it needs a new calliper" not we've stripped and cleaned the calliper. Maybe it's cheaper to do things this way now..

Still at least we have engines though, god knows what it will be like when we don't..


----------



## wildebus (Mar 14, 2018)

It is the case now that labour is more expensive than parts - so sticking on a new Caliper in your example will almost always be cheaper than rebuilding a old one.
When I did the rear calipers on my VW T4, the price difference between a rebuild kit and a brand new (not refurb) replacement was around £20 - that would be around 10 minutes at dealer labour charges!
Can't really get away from the "throw away" mentality with that price differential.

Same is true everywhere I think though.  When I was a Service Engineer, I used to repair electronics on customers sites down to component level, diagnosing and replacing individual chips, caps and resistors with my soldering gun out.  Nowadays it is all board replacement at the very most and often just whole-unit swapouts.


I am fortunate that a local garage to me is 'old-skool' and have the tools and the knowledge to do full strip-down repairs on engines that main dealer service bays would say were irrepairable. Still have to pay around £50/Hr or so of course.
When I bought myself a new (to me) van to convert, I deliberately looked for one as basic and simple as possible as less to go round, especially around the Emissions side - so very basic ECU, no DPF, no 'Ad-blue' type stuff.  No Air-con and not even got electric windows.  Only 'advanced' features are Power Steering and ABS (and ABD I think?)


----------



## QFour (Mar 14, 2018)

wildebus said:


> When I bought myself a new (to me) van to convert, I deliberately looked for one as basic and simple as possible as less to go round, especially around the Emissions side - so very basic ECU, no DPF, no 'Ad-blue' type stuff.  No Air-con and not even got electric windows.  Only 'advanced' features are Power Steering and ABS (and ABD I think?)



You mean you haven't got a button that goes PING when you press it .. :scared: .. Thought everyone had one of those. God knows what it does but it makes a really nice PING sound when you press it :lol-053:


----------



## barlicker (Mar 23, 2018)

The Ford 2.2 and 2.0 litre Diesels are used by Citroen and Peugeot in their vans. It was a joint venture between the three of them. I have a Transit 2.2 that as done over 160,000 miles and touch wood is still pulling well, uses very little oil and starts whatever the weather.:bow:


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 23, 2018)

*Update*

Just got the van back today. Sweet as a baby. It needed the new injector, new fuel pump and new filter and housing. So now it's had all the above and the new engine, so it should be good for 100k easily now (yes i know it's a Transit) but it's as good as a new one now.

Anyway on a good point the garage has sent the pump away to have it tested as they agree that in no way should it of packed in at this mileage. Then when we find the reason we will if possible go to Ford about it and see if they could dip there hand in there pocket.

Luckily the garage is only asking for the price of the parts at cost and not adding any labour onto the bill. Plus they haven't charged for one of the two injectors as they have said they could of got dirt or damaged by removal or refit. So i thought that was fair.

So all in all we're fairly happy now as we can get out again, and just hoping that we don't need to see the garage again for quite sometime...

We're wanting to go to Holy Head over the bank holiday so fingers crossed it all goes well.. Hope to park up near the lighthouse and go for a few walks around there. Anyone been? Is it good to stop over at for a night?

Cheers Carl & Hels..


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 23, 2018)

Thats what i call good old service,hard to find these days as most are dick turpins.:scared:
I would be inclined to post there biz here to help for there good work.


----------



## CarlandHels (Mar 23, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Thats what i call good old service,hard to find these days as most are dick turpins.:scared:
> I would be inclined to post there biz here to help for there good work.



Yeah i'm quite impressed with them. I will ask them first to make sure they don't mind me posting there company name. They do all my MOT's too as they have a big enough ramp I think it takes  7.5t. Plus the fact they loaned me a car which is good of them. 

They are always so busy though, so sometimes it can take a while before they get you sorted as i have just found out....


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 24, 2018)

It gives you a bi more confidence I think when you get service like that, its the type of place I would use. Had a similar one in Buxton when I was running older cars but now I am lease its all done by dealers in price. I agree to post them up, a recommendation is worth a lot


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 24, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> It gives you a bi more confidence I think when you get service like that, its the type of place I would use. Had a similar one in Buxton when I was running older cars but now I am lease its all done by dealers in price. I agree to post them up, a recommendation is worth a lot



Decent garages are very few and far between.... (why I end up doing most of stuff on my own) 
Mind I still use Stella at Dove for MOTs on the landrovers.... 

However I'm not looking forward to pulling the gearbox on the Jumbo.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 25, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Decent garages are very few and far between.... (why I end up doing most of stuff on my own)
> Mind I still use Stella at Dove for MOTs on the landrovers....
> 
> However I'm not looking forward to pulling the gearbox on the Jumbo.



A local? I used to go to John's place at five ways in Buxton, can never remember the name of it but may be Atlantic Ford, or Puddles or probably something else. John used to be the man to go to for Fords I believe but he was always good on my Vx's as well 

Who do you use for mh MOT, not had to do this yet? There is a place always on local radio in Chapel that seem to do everything as well as mh's. I can't seem to do much myself now, did a little bit of wiring on mh yesterday and all my joints were giving me some gyp last night so it has to be a garage now, mh won't fit in John's place though I dont think


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 25, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Yeah i'm quite impressed with them. I will ask them first to make sure they don't mind me posting there company name. They do all my MOT's too as they have a big enough ramp I think it takes  7.5t. Plus the fact they loaned me a car which is good of them.
> 
> They are always so busy though, so sometimes it can take a while before they get you sorted as i have just found out....



The busy ones are the ones you want to use though. It's the same with any tradesman,if they're busy they''re usually good.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 25, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> A local? I used to go to John's place at five ways in Buxton, can never remember the name of it but may be Atlantic Ford, or Puddles or probably something else. John used to be the man to go to for Fords I believe but he was always good on my Vx's as well
> 
> Who do you use for mh MOT, not had to do this yet? There is a place always on local radio in Chapel that seem to do everything as well as mh's. I can't seem to do much myself now, did a little bit of wiring on mh yesterday and all my joints were giving me some gyp last night so it has to be a garage now, mh won't fit in John's place though I dont think



Localish.... 
I'm over in Ashton Under Lyne but mate has a workshop in Sterndale so often up that way with landrovers.... 
MOT for campervan I use a place in Stockport as they deal with anything up to and including hgv... 
Not cheapest test BUT very no nonsense and they don't tout for work. 

 Pinnacle motors
GORDON STREET STOCKPORT SK4 1RS
 01614800397


----------

